# Kintoki. Oneshot by Akira Toriyama



## Falco-san (Nov 12, 2010)

Gonna read it now, should be good.
Clearly, Shunsui and Jushiro aren't the only ones who can withstand Yamamoto's Shikai release.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Great. Better than some of the garbage we have nowadays.


----------



## Stajyun (Nov 12, 2010)

It's awesome dude!


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 12, 2010)

That was epic I want to see more. It had the same feeling than the start of dragon ball.
I really laughed while reading this one shot, Toriyama really know how to make a manga unlike Kishi and his fail one shot.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Kishi can't stop failing can he


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 12, 2010)

*reading*

I'm disappointed 

wtf is this crap ?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Yet you enjoy Negima

lol


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 12, 2010)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNG
Please Toriyama-sensei, continue this!


----------



## Handyman (Nov 12, 2010)

Great!, Finally a Dragon Ball 2...

Pretty generic and bores me a little... but, lets wait a couple of chapters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2010)

Eh it was okay...i'd actually like to see this serialized irregardless though


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 12, 2010)

Handyman said:


> Great!, Finally a Dragon Ball 2...
> 
> Pretty generic and bores me a little... but, lets wait a couple of chapters.



It's a oneshot.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 12, 2010)

I've enjoyed it. A good read.


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a chapter 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2010)

More chapters would be epic instead of a oneshot.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

Enjoyable chapter.

Much better than most of the ongoing  shonen series.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought this was pretty entertaining. I wouldn't mind this being continued.

But then again Toriyama is working on that new Dragon ball too. And then there's that online game. He's got allot on his plate as it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2010)

Supposedly anyway


----------



## mali (Nov 12, 2010)

I came to the KLF2 to make this thread but you beat me to it falco san lool


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 12, 2010)

Doctor Geroooo


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 12, 2010)

An enjoyable oneshot.


----------



## mali (Nov 12, 2010)

Where would you put his reaction time for shooting down the thundra?id say low tier supersonic.......


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 12, 2010)

I love how he just decided to keep the Zenny currency. This series could easily be linked to the dbz universe

... If they go into space anyway.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 12, 2010)

i thought it was solid.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 12, 2010)

MazinFireWars said:


> I love how he just decided to keep the Zenny currency. This series could easily be linked to the dbz universe
> 
> ... If they go into space anyway.



This could be like ancient times in DB verse before they got the technology for that. The Dr.Gero cameo guy was awesome. Really great humor in this one-shot it shows Toriyama's range of skills off really well, most people don't realize he is just as famous and good at making comedy as he is at action.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Good.  Classic Toriyama still has it.



MazinFireWars said:


> I love how he just decided to keep the Zenni currency. This series could easily be linked to the dbz universe
> 
> ... If they go into space anyway.



I wanted to point that out first. lol.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 12, 2010)

Liked this oneshot but he should continue. The deal with them having short lifespans intrigues me a bit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty good. Although, now I'm kinda bummed it's just a oneshot...


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 12, 2010)

That was entartaining. Wouldn't mind if this was a series. Good ol' Toriyama.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so turned off by Toriyama's actual style.
I don't know why.
I think it looks pretty generic and unoriginal.
It feels so old and outdated.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Again, YET YOU ENJOY NEGIMA


----------



## Sito (Nov 12, 2010)

^lol XD

I actually enjoyed the oneshot, It wasn't pure crap like the other one-shots that were showed 

It really shows that the other mangakas that released their oneshot just got lucky with their current manga but akira can actually make something good other than dragonball, altough it kinda had the same feel with the zenny an other things


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Gonna read it now, should be good.
> Clearly, Shunsui and Jushiro aren't the only ones who can withstand Yamamoto's Shikai release.



I liked the one shot akira is my favorite manga creator and i liked how he had the main character of the one shot wear a suit like gohan had as saiyaman. and he seemed liked a cool character. we need more from akira maybe this will get picked up as a weekly series even if it not hope he does domething else or that the rumors that he will continue DB  are true.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2010)

That was enjoyable.

Really laughed at the Dr Gero/Revolver Ocelot looking guy though .


----------



## Rene (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty solid overall. Plot wasn't something extremely deep as usual from Toriyama, it was light and fun. Artstyle was fun to watch and I enjoyed it thoroughly. The comedy in it amused me, but it wasn't something I'd laugh out loud at.

Wouldn't mind seeing a serialization from it.



God Movement said:


> Again, YET YOU ENJOY NEGIMA


Some people like different things than you, shocking I know.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2010)

Read like a better version of Metallica Metalluca


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Rene said:


> Some people like different things than you, shocking I know.



When you can say Toriyama's style is generic and unoriginal and not say the same thing about Negima there's a problem.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2010)

The style reminds me of his Dragon Quest characters.

This main character KINTOKI well he certainly needs a redesign to be more memorable.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 12, 2010)

Did not like this one bit, the art style was really unrefined and felt sloppy in places, the story was really forgettable as were the characters. Their reactions especially were just plain ridiculous rather than light-hearted to me. I dunno I just couldn't get into it, I don't see how this is good?

Read the first Dragonball chapter after reading this, it really shows how it is far superior in every way. Well, Dragonball was the only piece he made that I actually liked (apart from obviously, his character design efforts for games like Blue Dragon, Chrono Trigger, Dragon Warrior etc). _To me though, his new style is a lot more fun with color rather than black and white compared to his older methods_.

imo though


----------



## hehey (Nov 12, 2010)

this should be an ongoing series, it has mad potential, for a one shot its just so... "setup-ish" i wanna know what happens next.


----------



## Rene (Nov 12, 2010)

God Movement said:


> When you can say Toriyama's style is generic and unoriginal and not say the same thing about Negima there's a problem.


Well, everyone's still entitled to their own opinion, even if that opinion is shit. 

But it honestly isn't generic, it's not an art style that I've seen pop up a lot in other mangas.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 12, 2010)

I get the complaints about the art style because in all honesty Toriyama's style is pretty dated.
Anyway the story was pretty fun and I liked the Dr Gero cameo. Pretty solid


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice read, even if Toriyama's art is a bit "outdated", it's certainly not bad.


----------



## KBL (Nov 12, 2010)

It was a nice read... i liked it a lot.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2010)

This was like read the original Dragon Ball again and not that crap of Z.

Has potential but I didn't like this new art of Toriyama that makes look some of the characters like dwarfs kinda Blue Dragon.

PS. Quina was awesome!

*edit:* wow so funny how the people that negged me(I don't revenge neg but I'm always curious on the people that neg me so I check their posts  ) luv to talk crap about much better mangas than DBZ  , like always Toriyama's fanboy's can never take a jab .


----------



## Animeace (Nov 12, 2010)

It was alright nothing special.

Most older mangaka Rumiko exct.. have stuck to there paticular style of drawing so his art really isnt that big of a deal to me still compared to Slump and Db it's not up to par. But you got to remember he was asked to do this not like he wanted to. If he really wanted to and was planning on doing another manga it be something entierly different.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2010)

It was better than i thought it would be, but still nothing special.

Best one shot so far by a mile though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked this oneshot


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Not bad                .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Doctor Geroooo


Ha ha, i saw that as well.

Good read. Rich guy was basically Pilaf 2.0


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2010)

MazinFireWars said:


> I love how he just decided to keep the Zenny currency. This series could easily be linked to the dbz universe
> 
> ... If they go into space anyway.



All of Toriyama's manga take place in the same world

Which is called

The World

derp

Which is why Dr Slump characters appeared in Dragonball, and in Dr Slump Arale and Senbei visit Wonder Island, which was the name of the first one shot published by Toriyama

Anyway what a nice read, of course it's a bit generic but there's two things that make Toriyama such a great shonen author: he's funny as fuck, and he's still the best when it comes to drawing action sequences

I wouldn't mind this being serialized, so much better than that baseball garbage by Kishimoto


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 12, 2010)

it was an enjoyable read


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 12, 2010)

Quina - the Dr Gero looking osan - was my favourite character. 

But it's funny how this oneshot had Dragonball written all over it.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't see how Toriyama's art is "dated"

It seems pretty timeless to me, not to mention his current style is a bit different from his end of Dragonball days

It's rounder, like in his early works, and it looks pretty fucking fantastic, better than the vast majority of the current shonen production


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> This was like read the original Dragon Ball again and not that crap of Z.
> 
> Has potential but I didn't like this new art of Toriyama that makes look some of the characters like dwarfs kinda Blue Dragon.
> 
> PS. Quina was awesome!



You lost credibility when you tried to be edgy and called Z crap.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 12, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> This was like read the original Dragon Ball again and not that crap of Z.



"I think early DB is better than late DB and I'm awesome !"


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You lost credibility when you tried to be edgy and called Z crap.



I didn't want to be edgy or cool and if you think I tried to do that I find you very weird, I just hated DBZ with passion.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got finished reading it and was disappointed ... 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Disappointed that there wasn't more! I think this has a lot of potential, I like the bigger guy's design and his weapon on the last page looked really cool


----------



## Millennium Creed (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing read. Just wish it wasn't a one shot, feels more like a set up to something bigger.

It's weird how in both DB and Kintoki there's some sort of nearly extinct race. The race in Kintoki certainly seemed "interesting'' to say the least.

All in all much better than other shitty shonen series these days. Toriyama still got it.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2010)

DBZ doesn't exist you philistines


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Aldric said:


> DBZ doesn't exist you philistines



Aldric knows his shit


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Otter 11 was better.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed this, and the race in Kintoki seems pretty awesome. The only true complaint I have is that I wish there was more, because I would love for Toriyama to make this into a full series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 12, 2010)

I quite liked the style in this, thick lines but still with good detail. And also, kind of cute. :3 Same way I felt after seeing/reading good old Dragonball. The action was fun and at least I thought the lead was likable. Plus multitalented, bow, hand-to-hand, and even a gun. The mention of there possibly still being 5 of his kind out there makes me want to see more out of this oneshot as well.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 12, 2010)

I enjoyed it.

I felt some Cowa!! vibes from it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Otter 11 was better.



Which has nothing to do with the current oneshots or Toriyama.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Prolly one of the shittiest oneshots I've read in my whole life. This could've been written by a 5 year old. Also the art is way too clean. I know it's Toriyama style, but it could use more detail.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Prolly one of the shittiest oneshots I've read in my whole life. This could've been written by a 5 year old. Also the art is way too clean. I know it's Toriyama style, but it could use more detail.



inb4 shitstorm


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

What? You can't possible tell me you enjoyed that? I find it amazing that people actually complain about other WSJ titles (Psyren, Naruto, Bleach) when there's shit like this actually get printed.

Compare this to the awesome one shot from Gintama writer. He actually put some work in it. I bet this didn't even take a week to make for Toriyama.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

Wait no one who matters complains about Psyren. The Konoha Library 1 is -----> that way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> What? You can't possible tell me you enjoyed that?



I didn't tell you anything. 

I'm expecting other people to do that however. Hence the statement.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 12, 2010)

Toriyama can do no wrong, this oneshot was awesome, I hope it gets serialized!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Kishi can't stop failing can he



Now I remember kishi had a one shot...it was so bad i blocked it from my mind.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm so turned off by Toriyama's actual style.
> I don't know why.
> I think it looks pretty generic and unoriginal.
> It feels so old and outdated.



maybe because its the source that spawned all the shounen you jerk off to hmm?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh just in case you didn't know...I'm digging this. I want more chapters
my likes

*doctor gero
*main characters attitude, pretty freshing and lacking the angst and whining of the post 2003 anime/manga
*dragonball references

my dislikes
*meh not entirely digging the boy looking 14 yet being 19
*female lead was meh, but then again never did like bulma much till the cell saga...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Nov 13, 2010)

it was okay but i see no difference between toriyama's oneshot and the other ones we've seen lately.  To say that this is so much better than the stuff that comes out today is kinda far fetched.

Overall I wouldn't mind reading this solely because it brings back the funny bulma/goku dynamic.


----------



## riki-oh (Nov 13, 2010)

if the old fucker was only 38 why does the young fucker look so young isn't he 19 i don't get it he should look middle aged


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Again, YET YOU ENJOY NEGIMA



You should be able to tell when someone is merely trying to be spiteful.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2010)

The best one-shot? That is overstatement.

Anyways, this one-shot isn't that good as someone hyped in this thread. The good thing is the Dr.Gero cameo. I like that...Apparently, the girl character is not well-drawn IMO.

Dr.Gero cameo = 100% win


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

The old man was the best part of this. The girl, her personality is annoying already.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 13, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> The best one-shot? That is overstatement.
> 
> Anyways, this one-shot isn't that good as someone hyped in this thread. The good thing is the Dr.Gero cameo. I like that...Apparently, the girl character is not well-drawn IMO.
> 
> Dr.Gero cameo = 100% win



This. I can only see you guys wanking off to this _because_ it's Akira. I enjoyed the art even though it's simple, the fighting scene was simple and easy to understand, but it's still nothing special to me. 

It was nice to see the classic DB background and all. I can see some resemblance to the DB Goku in that protagonist, which is pretty cool. The concept was simple. All in all, fun to read, brings back classic shounen memories but overhyped. I can see it being rather successful, but not the top - maybe around the lines of 3~8 because of the author's credibility.


----------



## Moon (Nov 13, 2010)

I just could not get into this oneshot. I think Toriyama may just have tried to cram way too much into 31 pages. The dialogue did not flow in the slightest, was awkward a ton of the time, and just wasn't all that interesting. It really didn't seem to offer anything that Dragonball didn't and it lacked a lot of the better parts of Dragonball. I do figure I have idealized Dragonball my head due to being a huge fan of it as a pretty young kid, so maybe I just set the bar too high in my head for the oneshot. 

Character designs weren't very interesting either. Toki is SS Gotenks. (I watched the anime, thus my opinions must be invalid!) I don't mind it being similar to the old art style, gives it a nice nostalgia feeling, but none of the characters had interesting design or personality to me. 

I wanted to like it, I really did. But if you slap a different mangaka's name on the title page and change the art style a tad, this is purely generic (even if it is the generic Toriyama helped create).


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 13, 2010)

My only complaints would be that I'm not too fond of the main hero Toki's design. 
And some characters looked goofy, especially the fat giant.

I like the girl though. She has potential.


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2010)

This was really bad, stop eating everything Toryiama shits 
It had no memorable characters, no memorable dialogue, no nothing

The only good thing was his characteristic artstyle and that even made Kintoki look like a Down Syndrom kid

Do not want


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't like it. It was on the level of kishimoto's one-shot.

To be honest, toriyama didn't produce anything worthwhile after dragonball/dr. slump, his artstyle devolved, I can't stand the designs he did for various games either.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 13, 2010)

It was pretty decent.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 13, 2010)

made me miss Dragon Ball, this one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 13, 2010)

The Story was good and cute.
The Goal was to find someone to marry. But maybe something else shows up
It has potential. I can see other people might like it.

(Wtf cares about details and drawings this days) You guys are just -erk- 
its a one shot afterall.

Start to complain because some DGB Fan says its the best one shot
you guys are easy to startled.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't like it. But I guess I wouldn't like Dragon Ball nowadays either, if I just started reading it. Toriyama is using the same patterns for his stories to much for my taste and the character designs look too childish. :-/


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess people didn't like it because they expected it to be a seinen. This oneshot is obviously aimed for kids.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I guess people didn't like it because they expected it to be a seinen. This oneshot is obviously aimed for kids.



I actually never expected a seinen from Toriyama's hand.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 13, 2010)

It was okay.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 13, 2010)

This One-Shot deserves a go. I liked it


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I guess people didn't like it because they expected it to be a seinen. This oneshot is obviously aimed for kids.



I think no one's expecting Akira to do a seinen manga and this was release on WSJ.  

It was decent nothing spectacular (generic) about it but it's better than Kishi's one shot. I may like it because I'm really new to reading manga and never *read* any of Toriyama's work (Well, I watch DB / DBZ when I was a kid and that's about it).


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I didn't tell you anything.
> 
> I'm expecting other people to do that however. Hence the statement.


That was actually a question..


----------



## son_michael (Nov 13, 2010)

Felix said:


> This was really bad, stop eating everything Toryiama shits
> It had no memorable characters, no memorable dialogue, no nothing
> 
> The only good thing was his characteristic artstyle and that even made Kintoki look like a Down Syndrom kid
> ...




Toriyama shits gold bricks. if kintoki gets serialized it will become the next big shounen series


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2010)

Eh..still better than most one-shots in WSJ these days..

And was this taking place in the world of DragonBall?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess people didn't like it because they enjoy eating smegma sandwiches


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2010)

Aldric said:


> I guess people didn't like it because they enjoy eating smegma sandwiches



Red Dwarf? 


Anyway,I wouldn't mind seeing more of this..or something similar.

I don't care if it's DB2 or another original series,just something from him.

Akira can't really spend all of his remaining time on booze,hookers and crack..can he?


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

This was enjoyable. I wish he continues it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

pretty good, it really liked me


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont undarstand y people commplain about Psyren and Bleach butt liek Toriyama????


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Eh, it was decent at best, doesnt really interest me to be quite honest, So I really dont care.

The kid looks like he has tentecles on his head. lol


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 13, 2010)

Toki = Beelzebub, minus horns and tail.

This was decent. I'd pick it up if it ever got serialized.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 13, 2010)

It's good if you're like 8 years old.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 13, 2010)

it wasn't spectacular, but it wasn't bad. if it was serialized, i think it could get good later on, but tbqh, i think toriyama should just retire with his current status OR train new mangakas


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 13, 2010)

meh, I've grown out of this style of writing. I'm sure if it became a regular series it MIGHT have evolved into something more engaging like Dragonball did but since we know that isn't going to happen it was a nice little typical shonen story.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 13, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> It's good if you're like 8 years old.



Well shit, you found me out.


----------



## Xnr (Nov 13, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> It's good if you're like 8 years old.



Yeah and WSJ readers are so over that phase, aren't they ?


----------



## Enigma (Nov 13, 2010)

I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 13, 2010)

This wasn't very good-- a bunch of wasted panels, sub-par art, and the story was so simple I feel embarassed reading it... And people were mad at the Kishi one-shot??


Bench>>>Kintoki, and its not even close.


JihaD


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2010)

Above post is true
Bench was way insanely better than Kintoki
Potato noses et all


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2010)

I liked Kintoki, but I can't help but to think how close to Dragonball it was.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 13, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> This wasn't very good-- a bunch of wasted panels, sub-par art, and the story was so simple I feel embarassed reading it... And people were mad at the Kishi one-shot??
> 
> 
> Bench>>>Kintoki, and its not even close.
> ...



Seriously. Stop bitching and read the fucking manga...jesus...


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 14, 2010)

Most of the people who didn't like this don't understand Toriyama's style and/or forget this is a one-shot in Weekly Shounen Jump...a magazine for young boys.

I'll post what I posted elsewhere:

 If this was done by Kishi or Oda or someone else, then I'd be pretty disappointed. But, this is Toriyama. He's not one to take his works so seriously. IE, having deep, intricate plots or huge amounts of character development. He keeps it simple and I think that works for him. 


Also, it's just like him to leave such an open-ended ending for a one-shot, never to be continued, hahaha


EDIT:



> But you got to remember he was asked to do this not like he wanted to. If he really wanted to and was planning on doing another manga it be something entierly different.



This, too.



> Also, if you want to draw comparisons, compare this to Dragon Boy, the short series that became Dragon Ball later on. Goku had wings, WTF.



Would anyone happen to have a link to this?



MazinFireWars said:


> I love how he just decided to keep the Zenny currency. This series could easily be linked to the dbz universe
> 
> ... If they go into space anyway.



Actually, "Zeni" and the different spelling variations are really generic and common names for fictional money. It's kind of like how "Gold" is used in English.  And to quote someone (One of the owners of "Kanzentai", a DB-fansite) It apparently "comes from an old colloquial Japanese term for money."


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Most of the people who didn't like this don't understand Toriyama's style and/or forget this is a one-shot in Weekly Shounen Jump...a magazine for young boys.




I understood it completely. Still wasn't super dope to me, it felt waaaaaay below his other works.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2010)

big meh, I enjoyed Bench much more


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2010)

lol Bench was shit. You'd think you guys have never read a baseball manga before. Bench was just a blueprint to your typical baseball or sports manga. Dude shatters his arm, hates baseball, blahblahblah! I got sick of the fatty jokes halfway in. We get it, he eats more than he should. Get over it. 

I kind of liked the noses though, looked more original than most of kishi's designs in naruto.

Not saying Kintoki was much better.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> This was like read the original Dragon Ball again and not that crap of Z.
> 
> Has potential but I didn't like this new art of Toriyama that makes look some of the characters like dwarfs kinda Blue Dragon.
> 
> ...



it is all called dragon ball not dragon ball z the anime just called z after the sayians should up but it was all under the same name. there is not such thing as dragon ball z it is just dragon ball. 

i liked the one shot i like the old style art of akira. people just say they hate it cause it was done by akira just to be cool


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 15, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> This wasn't very good-- a bunch of wasted panels, sub-par art, and the story was so simple I feel embarassed reading it... And people were mad at the Kishi one-shot??
> 
> 
> Bench>>>Kintoki, and its not even close.
> ...





I liked this, didn't think it was spectacular, but it was a fun read nonethelss. Would love to see it get serialized, it was reminiscent of early DB which I liked. And I actually liked Toki's character design.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 15, 2010)

Didn't particularly think it was anything special, mediocre if anything.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 16, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Seriously. Stop bitching and read the fucking manga...jesus...



The hell does that even mean? The fact that he even posted what he did means he read it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2010)

as long as it sells. no one cares.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh, Iike the setup but honestly this artstyle is so...outdated.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Meh, Iike the setup but honestly this artstyle is so...outdated.



Do you prefer pointy chin, big, bug eyed, dark-spike haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) instead?


----------



## Cochise (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought it was awful. I didn't like the characters, I didn't like the story, I didn't like how he left an oneshot open ended. It was as if he thoight he was starting a new series, but he wasn't. I would have prefered a solid, firm ending. Even that would have made the vanilla middle somewhat more acceptable.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 16, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> The hell does that even mean? The fact that he even posted what he did means he read it.



Look at his sig. 

Derp.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> Do you prefer pointy chin, big, bug eyed, dark-spike haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) instead?



Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.

seriously

people who think this



is better than



are just being fanboys.

I like DB but honestly this guy really needs to improve his drawning skills,

must be easy just copy paste the same type of characters...over and over. 

everything toriyama drawns looks the same.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the first one


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2010)

Who expected a different art style? WTF, how many series since DB has Toriyama shown that he recycles designs?? Blue Dragon, Dragon Quest, Chrono Trigger, why expect that he would suddenly change his art style after 30+ years? 

That's like Rumiko Takashi not making every character with the same face, who really expects something like that 


As for the oneshot, it was okay  DB remuxed basically, which is ok with me i guess


----------



## Aldric (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Haaaaahahahahahaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Haha... Haha... wait let me just... let me just catch my breahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

He... he thinks this is good arhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 16, 2010)

Trolls will be trolls.Toriyama's style in Kintoki wasn't nearly as good as the old DB, true(which wasn't that great itself). But Kintoki(like DB) is both a battle and gag manga, and the art works well with Toriyama-style gags.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 16, 2010)

Aldric said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Haaaaahahahahahaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



hahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Aldric said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Haaaaahahahahahaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



I can take much but dissing umineko is just going too far frenchy


----------



## Aldric (Nov 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I can take much but dissing umineko is just going too far frenchy



It's the fact you chose something as artificial, as mind numbingly generic, as devoid of any creative spark as your example of art superior to Toriyama's that gets me

To me it only means one thing 

You're already dead

You're a soulless carcass, a rotten corpse only driven by his base desires, except instead of craving brains, you crave the used underwears of asian preschoolers


----------



## Gain (Nov 16, 2010)

ken akamatsu should have done the artwork we all agree yes


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



Toriyama may not be the best artist, but did you really just post up that soulless tripe as proof that people can draw better than him?

Really?

You could atleast picked a good artist, like Masashi Tanaka for example.


----------



## Gain (Nov 16, 2010)

^ lol get reel


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



Never have I seen so much begging for a negging


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Look at his sig.
> 
> Derp.



SMH. No idea, how I missed that.



Skill Hunter said:


> Do you prefer pointy chin, big, bug eyed, dark-spike haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) instead?



.....while not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), didn't you just describe just about every character in Dragonball?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2010)

This was a pretty bad one-shot, probably the worst that I have read out of all of them. I was expecting better from Toriyama. Just had to vent that


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



I can't stop laughing. The picture you posted describes 90% of anime these days, hahahaha. At least Toriyama has a unique style that doesn't fit in with the typical "Anime Stereotype". (Although I will agree that his character design in this one-shot wasn't the greatest...)

But saying the man can't draw is going waaaay too far. The man has skills. Pick up the first DB Daizenshuu, or one of his art books. The only reason his style looks different now is because A) He probably didn't want to do this in the first place, and was asked to...and B) For some reason, he drew this on a computer, not by hand. (I think that's how he does a lot/all of his work nowadays)

Also...I'm still confused as to how his art can look "outdated"....what does that even mean?

EDIT: I should probably clarify that I'm not saying either style is better. They both have their own merits and shortcomings.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 18, 2010)

I liked it, under the pretense that one-shots are typically sub-par. I'm interested in a formulaic shounen where the main protagonist is a marksman, it was good for some laughs, and Jump needs a new action series or two in the near future. Who knows.

I'm surprised to hear people say it was the worst one-shot in recent memory, though. Moon Walker was "fabulous" (they basically went to Alcatraz and that's in San Francisco...so maybe...maybe...) and didn't grab my attention at all...I read it and can't even recall what it was about. Bankara has over 300 lines of dialogue so I haven't even read it yet...but it looks like Beelzebub without the naked baby, and uh...that doesn't sound that exciting. No matter how much time and effort you put into your art or story, it doesn't make it more interesting, y'know.

Don't think Bench! needs to be mentioned..?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



No it doesn't it just means you have really shitty taste which is no surprise considering you like Gurren Lagann. 

You are part of the reason why the current manga and anime scene is full of generic butt ugly bug-eyed moeblob girls and bland as hell bishiefags.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> No it doesn't it just means you have really shitty taste which is no surprise considering you like Gurren Lagann.
> 
> You are part of the reason why the current manga and anime scene is full of generic butt ugly bug-eyed moeblob girls and *bland as hell bishiefags*.



First of all,after all the angsty shows,Gurren Lagann was like a breath of fresh air.

And secondly,this is said by the guy with the Kuroro Lucifer sig..



Regarding the Toriyama art debacle..it's his own art.

When it first appeared it was new and awesome and had a lot of detail.

Unfortunetly he lost all of that as the years went by and settled on the art you can see in Kintoki.

And I don't even think he bothered that much to do this one-shot,so it was even more crappy.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> First of all,after all the angsty shows,Gurren Lagann was like a breath of fresh air.
> 
> And secondly,this is said by the guy with the Kuroro Lucifer sig..
> 
> ...



you kids this decade are so fucking retarded its not even amusing anymore. Your brains have all turned to dog shit if you thought Gurren Lagann was a breath of fresh air. I guess none of you ever saw Gaiogaogar. Its pretty much what Gurren Lagann wishes it were. And that was out before even HXH was animated.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> you kids this decade are so fucking retarded its not even amusing anymore. Your brains have all turned to dog shit if you thought Gurren Lagann was a breath of fresh air. I guess none of you ever saw Gaiogaogar. Its pretty much what Gurren Lagann wishes it were. And that was out before even HXH was animated.



First of all I didn't offend you,so have the decency in turn to not offend the guy you just called "a retarded kid".

And second of all,spare me the bullshit.


GaoGaiGar belonged to the old guard.

It premiered in what,1997 or 1998?

There wasn't an anime quite like it until Gurren Lagann came along,was it?

But fuck,I guess it's cool and hip to hate something mainstream,isn't it?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...


Perhaps you will approve of this?


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 18, 2010)

There was nothing wrong with TTGL.

And *Skill Hunter*, he has a point. The only thing worse than people who praise and worship everything mainstream...are the people who hate and condemn everything mainstream.


And *Ciupy*...



> GaoGaiGar belonged to the old guard.



What are you talking about? It's older, so what? I can't really tell what you're saying by this, but it being old doesn't cost it any demerits.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> There was nothing wrong with TTGL.
> 
> And *Skill Hunter*, he has a point. The only thing worse than people who praise and worship everything mainstream...are the people who hate and condemn everything mainstream.
> 
> ...



No..I think I didn't get my point across.

GaoGaiGar is awesome but..

GaoGaiGar premiered in 1997 while Gurren Lagann premiered in 2007.

There's a 10 years difference between them,a time during which there wasn't anything similar to them.  (except the GGG OVA's..)

GL was a fresh take on the SuperRobot genre since for a long time we hadn't seen anything like that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah, undestood then. May bad, yo 

Still, even if there are similarities, I wouldn't consider that a bad thing. There are tons of instances in shounen nowadays, especially One Piece with Dragon Ball, where the artists have drawn inspiration from older series'.


----------



## James (Nov 18, 2010)

Really liked this, wish it was continuing, shame Toriyama seems to exclusively do one shots now. Regardless if there's no real creativity with it, I'll always love Toriyama's method of drawing fight scenes.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 20, 2010)

I really thought the fighting was great, too. That's one thing that met my expectations on this one-shot.


----------



## MdB (Dec 5, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes, I prefer pretty much any manga these days over the DB style.
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



Do you by any change think that this is a good anime? 



Yes, I'm using this piece of shit as a measuring stick for someone's taste in fiction.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 6, 2010)

What's truly funny is that the second one is fanart.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 6, 2010)

Even with it's faults Toriyama's style shits all over the vast majority of shonen currently produced


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> What's truly funny is that the second one is fanart.



Hahahahaha 


Oh yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2010)

Abigail said:


> What's truly funny is that the second one is fanart.



The punchline is that both art styles are shit.


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 8, 2010)

^I'd rag on you for the Bleach sig...but if there's one thing Kubo has, it's a great art style. Backgrounds or not.


----------

